# ملف excel به جميع اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه فى المملكه السعوديه



## فولت_امبير (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ملف excel به جميع اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه فى المملكه السعوديه والعنوان والتلفون والمدير المسئول ارجو ان تستفيدو منه ولا تنسونى من صالح الدعاء لانى محتاج اليه.


----------



## نوبى أنا (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## نوبى أنا (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## نوبى أنا (28 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## نوبى أنا (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نوبى أنا (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## تامر بكير (28 ديسمبر 2010)

thx


----------



## انس بسام (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا*


----------



## ry11 (2 يناير 2011)

thx


----------



## مهم (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## king-kimo (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكور والله والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## البندقداري (9 يوليو 2011)

فين الملف


----------



## mrirtzik (9 يوليو 2011)

*جديد الساحة*

*ملف excel به ما تحتاجه من اسماء المكاتب الاستشاريه فى العالم العربي والعنوان المسئول ارجوتستفيدو منه و شكرا​*ا
*من هنا​*:12:​


----------



## superstar (10 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (13 يوليو 2011)

اين الملف


----------



## semo353 (16 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## hkz (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## adelthrwt (5 أغسطس 2011)

dsfde


----------



## semo353 (5 أغسطس 2011)

فين الملف عشان احمله


----------



## ahmed morad660 (15 أغسطس 2011)

هوا فين


----------



## محمد حسن محمد سييد (12 سبتمبر 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## arch_eh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## حسن مغنية (14 سبتمبر 2011)

نوبى أنا قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


 


نوبى أنا قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييييييييل


 


نوبى أنا قال:


> ممتاززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


 


نوبى أنا قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 


نوبى أنا قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 


تامر بكير قال:


> thx


 


انس بسام قال:


> *شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا*


 


ry11 قال:


> thx


 


مهم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


king-kimo قال:


> مشكور والله والله يعطيك العافيه


 


superstar قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 


semo353 قال:


> مشكور


 


hkz قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


 


ahmed morad660 قال:


> هوا فين


 


محمد حسن محمد سييد قال:


> thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 


arch_eh قال:


> مجهود مشكور


 

والملف غير موجود
:61::61::61:


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع


----------



## ابوهلا1 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## XYZ111 (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكر ا كثيرا يا عزيزنا الناشر


----------



## ابو دانية الصغيرة (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## OSSAMA FATEHY (5 سبتمبر 2013)

جميل


----------



## baio210 (6 سبتمبر 2013)

وين الملف


----------



## محمد رياض المتولى (7 سبتمبر 2013)

شاكرين جدا بس هو فين اللينك


----------



## altaer25 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا*


----------



## OSSAMA FATEHY (17 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks alot


----------



## dm55 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## artmero (24 سبتمبر 2013)

thanx


----------



## Emad shabaik (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## zanitty (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله 
35 مشاركه شكر و 18 لايك للموضوع و مفيش ملف اصلا و الراجل بيطلب الملف مش بيدرجه 
لا عجب ان كان حال امتنا العربيه كذلك ان كان هذا هو حال مهندسيها 

عموما شكر خاص للعضو *mrirtzik* الذى قام بادراج الملف


----------



## samiakeel (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إسماعيل مسعود (5 يناير 2014)

الا شكر في الاول شكر على اي ملف


----------



## Basim Bani (5 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Basim Bani (5 يناير 2014)

وين الملف ؟


----------



## sofy2020 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
:75:


----------



## sofy2020 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد الحسينى عطيه (6 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااا


----------

